# Old-School/ New-School Controversy?



## Jash Comstock (May 4, 2012)

What was the _Old-School/New-School controversy_ What were the main tenants of this controversy? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Romans922 (May 4, 2012)

Old School/New School is a reference to the split in American Presbyterian in/around 1837.

See the first four items here: PCA Historical Center: Historic Presbyterian Documents


----------



## Wayne (May 4, 2012)

Some resources are posted on this blog sponsored by the PCA Historical Center:

Old School/New School Division « - The Continuing Story -

Start with the second post from among that list.


----------

